

"The Dungeon Master" (Short Fiction from The New Yorker) - amadiver
http://www.newyorker.com/fiction/features/2010/10/04/101004fi_fiction_lipsyte?currentPage=all

======
TGJ
I would love to hear from anyone that read this if there was any actual point
or moral?

Otherwise, it was an interesting read if a bit overdone with standard
dysfunctions of the teenage youth. I say that because there was no real
development. The story almost read like the beginning of a Stephen King novel
without the rest of the story to tie it all together.

